# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  تعلم الغة الانجليزية تحدث و كتابة و قرائة باحتراف

## جلنارالطااائر

تعلم الغة الانجليزية تحدث و كتابة و قرائة باحتراف 

أصدقائى الاحباب

السلام عليكم،، إغتنم الفرصة واستثمر وقتك 
إنى مسرور جدا لعثورى على موقع عالمى لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية يحتوى على مواد علمية قيمة ومرحة ،،

يعلم مستخدمي الإنترنت العرب كيف يتكلمون الإنجليزية, الطلاب العرب الآن لهم القدرة على تعلم وتحدث الإنجليزية من على الإنترنت مجانا.

بدون عناء وبطريقه سهلة جدا من هنا 

E-learning English For Kids





ولا تنسو الدعاء والردود

----------


## RoMa91

شكرا الك والله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## shshshs

:SnipeR (21):  :SnipeR (21):  شـكــ و[type=583995]بارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . [/type] :SnipeR (21):

----------


## غير مسجل

many thanks

----------

